# well holy sheeet..



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 16, 2013)

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161176646507

Hahahaha... Wow here it be again


----------



## bricycle (Dec 16, 2013)

I beg to differ... this one appears to only have 6 holes in the rear tire, not 7.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 16, 2013)

*Hmmm*

Guess he had a non pay high bidder.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 16, 2013)

The price seems reasonable actually. I'd still want to see it in person though.


----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2013)

I can't figure out what blows my mind more.... The fact that this seller still has "0" feedback. Or the fact the the shipping is only "$9.74"....


----------



## bricycle (Dec 16, 2013)

catfish said:


> I can't figure out what blows my mind more.... The fact that this seller still has "0" feedback. Or the fact the the shipping is only "$9.74"....




I think he shrinks the cycles, then you add water to make them full-size again. that's probabply the reason for the low ship fee.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 16, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> Guess he had a non pay high bidder.




Or maybe he murdered the high bidder after he received the payment.  The guy is in NYC after all, that place just sounds scary.

[video=youtube;4F4qzPbcFiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4F4qzPbcFiA[/video]


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2013)

I asked why it was relisted and he said it was due to a non-pay or someone I generally refer to as a no good POS. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, I guess that answers my post this morning.  Coincidence it shows up again soon after? Still have doubts. I'm staying away.


----------



## jkent (Dec 16, 2013)

Shaw,
Did you ask any other questions or for any other pictures? some reassurance that the bike is real would be nice. but the only way to really be sure is if someone has seen the bike in person. Damn wish I was closer! This would make for a nice project.
JKent


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Dec 16, 2013)

I sent a message asking for more pictures also of certain parts of the bike and have not heard back as of yet.  I never got an answer the last time it was posted.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 16, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I asked why it was relisted and he said it was due to a non-pay or someone I generally refer to as a no good POS. V/r Shawn




But who?.. Is there really that many bicycle peeps lurking out in TV land that are not cabe members or known at the very least by cabites???.. Surely someone knows who  won it the first go around..


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2013)

jkent said:


> Shaw,
> Did you ask any other questions or for any other pictures? some reassurance that the bike is real would be nice. but the only way to really be sure is if someone has seen the bike in person. Damn wish I was closer! This would make for a nice project.
> JKent




No I didn't because I'm not seriously in the hunt for this bike. Surely we have a CABEr close enough to go take a look? V/r Shawn


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 16, 2013)

Like I said in the first post, this was listed (and removed quickly) on the Dallas TX craigslist....so who knows....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 16, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> No I didn't because I'm not seriously in the hunt for this bike. Surely we have a CABEr close enough to go take a look? V/r Shawn




Exactly... I nominate bikewhorder... Think of it as your sentence for being unruly on the cabe!!!.. All past infractions will be cleared.


----------



## Boris (Dec 16, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Exactly... I nominate bikewhorder... Think of it as your sentence for being unruly on the cabe!!!.. All past infractions will be cleared.




Sounds like someone has a real future on the CABE BOARD OF INQUISITORS, should he decide to take the position.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 16, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Sounds like someone has a real future on the CABE BOARD OF INQUISITORS, should he decide to take the position.




yes I accept... sincerely The Judge...


----------



## slick (Dec 16, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> yes I accept... sincerely The Judge...




Well, if you're the judge, i guess that makes me the Sgt. at Arms considering i'm the outspoken one on this site that seems to stifle controversial threads.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 16, 2013)

slick said:


> Well, if you're the judge, i guess that makes me the Sgt. at Arms considering i'm the outspoken one on this site that seems to stifle controversial threads.




Sir I recognize you as Sgt at arms. Lets get cuts now


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 17, 2013)

He added photos ........


----------



## kccomet (Dec 17, 2013)

bout the only thing i see in the new photos is he got the bike apart


----------



## catfish (Dec 17, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> He added photos ........




Funny how the photos still don't realy show the right side of the tank.... It's in one photo, but the  photo is too dark to see anything.....  Unless you go see this bike in person to check it out, I would avoid bidding on it.


----------

